# Firearm Transfer



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with the process of transferring ownership of personal firearm? I know you had to fill out a “Blue card” in order to complete the transfer. Not sue if the process has changed with the new laws. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Mazz,

The process is still pretty similar to the "blue card". The difference is that now there is a standard firearms transfer form that must be filled out by the owner and the buyer, and it must be forwarded to the CHSB Firearms record bureau. It just consists of the same basic info, Name, LTC number, address, etc. If I remember correctly, there is a copy for all 3 parties, the buyer, seller, and FRB. If anyone has any additional information, please add it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes,

It's called an FA-10 (State Form) and available at gun shops. The forms are provided free to the dealers and most will give you one without a hassle. Fill it out carefully, completely and mail the right copy ASAP to CHSB Chelsea or else!


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cjm74 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey Sgt. I found a spelling problem  \/ "Not sue" I think u mean "Not Sure", but don't worry I won't tell the guys u r not square away, but the S.P.A would be giging your ass inch: :t:


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

kmf294,

Thanks I'll grab one at the local PD.


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

00 MANNI said:


> Hey Sgt. I found a spelling problem  \/ "Not sue" I think u mean "Not Sure", but don't worry I won't tell the guys u r not square away, but the S.P.A would be giging your ass inch: :t:


00MANNI, did you happen to use spellchecker on that department e-mail you sent me last night :shock: . Should I post it here??? . Be careful when you use the term squared away it means more than polished boots brother.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

if u poeple ar pokeing fun at me becuz i am anal abuot prooferreeding, it isnt funny.  

On topic:
I'm confused (what else is new) here. I thought you couldn't transfer/sell privately. I thought a dealer had to process the sale. Maybe that's just for an interstate deal?
-Eric


----------

